# e30 control arm DIY disaster -- help



## laz (Aug 8, 2005)

My '89 325i was getting sloppier than when I bought it ... so I decided to do the swap out the 140k mi control arms and bushings for a new set. I went with the m3 bushings instead of the stock ones ... I understand this would produce some caster, but wow, was I surprised.

Things went okay, with some minor set backs. I needed a pickle fork, sway bar -> control arm bracked sheared when I took it off. I decided to buy new ones and do the sway bar part tomorrow, so I forged onward trying to get the control arms and bushings replaced.

I put in the new bushings, put on the control arms, and was on track to have the car back on the ground at about the hour mark... when I noticed a problem. The front wheel wouldn't fit on because the hub was too far forward. I turned the hub to the right and got it on, but it wasn't clearing when turning back... This is the point where things started sucking. I decided maybe it needed some weight to set things in place, so I lowered the car a bit with the jack to let the right side take some weight. Bad idea, my valence went crunch. I played around a bit more, but quickly realized I was in above my head. So here I am, armed with pictures and a car on standjacks.

The tires are 205/55/15s. I lined up the new and old control arms side by side before putting them on, they're the same dimensions, so I'm assuming I got the right parts.

pics

Anybody have any idea how I can salvage this nightmare? I'm not above somehow rigging it up to be towed to a garage to fix this... but I'm asking for help here on the internet before swallowing my pride locally.


----------



## laz (Aug 8, 2005)

E30 group on yahoogroups says I put the lolipops on wrong. They should be facing inward, not outward... doh!

I'm going to try swapping left for right tomorrow... I'm hoping since the arm isn't very far into the bushing, I'm hoping re-using the bushing will work out okay.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Yeah you did. I didn't think you could get them on that way.


----------

